

Researchers Graph Social Networks to spot Spammers - TheloniusPhunk
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/researchers-graph-social-networks-spot-spammers-061711

======
thinkbohemian
Anyone know what software was used to produce that graph?

~~~
TheloniusPhunk
"We developed a novel method, called UDmap, to identify dynamically assigned
IP addresses and analyze their dynamics pattern. UDmap is fully automatic, and
relies only on application-level server logs that are already available
today."

Not sure if that answers the question.

Source: <http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/S-GPS/>

